# Is there something better out there..??



## Billymac (Aug 18, 2008)

Newcomer thinking along these lines...am I wrong..?? I'll spend more if features are there to justfy..remember, I'm new at this...I don't need every bell and whistle...

Hitachi 2 1/4 hp (fixed & plunge) $118 inc. s&h
BenchDog 40-016 table $254 " "
Bits $3,588.67 or more, probably, plus s & h


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Billymac.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome Billy, there are really only about 5 or 6 bits that are used with any regularity. I might suggest you just buy the basic bits and then get the others as they are needed. No need in spending thousands for something you may never need.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Billy, many members bought the Hitachi and have been pleased with it's smooth operation and low price. I feel the Router Workshop table is far superior to the Bench Dog and selling for less money with the mounting plate to fit your router. Some people prefer tables with tracks for mounting accessories, I think they are more of a limit than an advantage. Decide for yourself which method is right for you. Having seen all the Bench Dog tables and owning the Router Workshop table I know where the quality lies.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Billymac. 

I want to second Mike's post about the Oak-Park router table, and about the value of tracks. In another thread I had listed the pro and the cons of tracks, and much to my surprise no one came back with a list of pros and counters to my list of cons.

The choice of router bits very much depends on what you want to do. Also, beware of straight bits. Be sure they are specifically designated as plunge bits. It is true that there a few bits that will be used very frequently and others that will be used rarely. For me, the most commonly used bits are flush trim bits with bearings on top or bottom or both, straight plunge bits and roundover bits followed by rabbeting bits. There are several web sites where new bits can be delivered in less than a week depending on where you are, so it does seem to me that your budget for router bits is on the high side for one just starting. However, in due time you will probably use that budget.

As fair warning, I consider George and Mike to be far, far more expert than me


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I had a bench dog Pro Contractor router table. The table was made of top notch materials. The case was very strong but I did not like the carriage structure under the top, I didn't like the inserts nor the plate. In my opinion the best thing about the Bench Dog table is the fence. It's a real nice fence. I sold my Bench Dog and built a Oak Park table and I am much happier with it myself. 

Corey


----------

